# فلنحطم افكارنا المشوهة تجاه كيان الرب لندرك كيان الرب فينا!



## اغريغوريوس (26 يوليو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




فلنحطم افكارنا المشوهة تجاه كيان الرب لندرك كيان الرب فينا[FONT=&quot]![/FONT][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]جلست مع نفسي افكر ما هو كيان الله المشوه داخلي.فحينما كنا اطفال كنا نلقن اشياء عن الله احدثت فينا تشوهات للرؤية الحقيقية لله فاصبح لدينا مفاهيم مغلوطة عن الله نتيجة للتلقين .التلقين في الطفولة ليس عيباً لكن العيب ان يتوقف العقل بعد الادراك عند التلقين.فنصبح بين تاره التلقين المليئ بالمغالطات وبين عدم اعمال العقل بل اعمال النقل .فنفقد انسانيتنا ومهارات التفكير . لكل منا نظرة الي الله مشوهة نتيجة لتلقين خاطئ او لفهم خاطئ لله.فنحن نصنع الهاً ليس هو الله نتيجة لنظرتنا المغلوطة .اتذكر حينما كنت ارسم ملامح الشيطان كنت ارسمه بشع ذو عيون حمراء يشع منها الكره والغضب .في الحقيقة كانت هذة الرسمة تعبيراً عن ما داخلي من افكار عن هذا الكيان فكنت اعتقد ان رسمتي هي ملامح الشيطان الحقيقية في تصوري الطفولي هكذا هو شكله!فعندما ندراك كيان الله نستطيع ان نري الله بشكل حقيقي ونعرفة .فالافكار هي من ترسم كيان الله داخل عقلنا .هل عندما اعطيك ورقة واسئلك ان ترسم الله كما تتخيلة هل سترسم الله في هذة الاشكال:-[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الله التاجر*[FONT=&quot]:هذا الاله الذي نلجئ اليه في اوقات الضيقات والاحتياج فقط فنطلب منه ان يسدد احتياجاتنا وحاجاتنا الضرورية .من خلال الصلاه والابتهال اليه ندعوة يا الله انا احتاج هذا الشيئ واطلب منك هذا الشيئ واريد ذالك الشيئ .[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ليس من العيب ان تطلب من الله كاب حقيقي يستطيع ان يسدد احتياجات ابنة لكن العيب نفسة ان تكون نظرتك هي ان الله مجرد تاجر يلبي احتياجاتك وان لم يلبي لمشيئة خاصة لصالحك تنظر له نظرة مشوهة وتتذمر عليه.نحن لا ندرك ابوة الله لنا فاصبح كيان الله مشوه داخلنا نكلم الله كتاجر ليس كاب شتان بين هذا وذالك,[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الله هتلر :*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الاله هتلر في مفهومي ذالك الاله الذي في موضع السلطة والحكم فنخضع له لان له القدرة والسلطة في يدة هذا الاله يعبدة كثيرون نتيجة لوجود السلطة في يدة فينظرون لله بشكل مشوه انه السبب في حدوث هذا وذالك ويتذمرون عليه وينسون ان قدرة الله هي الحب وان الحب هو غير مشروط وغير محدود والاشكالية هي نظرتهم لانفسهم انهم عبيد لمن بيدة السلطة ولا يدركون انهم ابناء لذالك المحب الصديق الالصق من الاخ [/FONT]
*الاله الذي ياخذ بحقة:-*
سمعت هذة الكلمة من احدهم حينما قال الله ياخذ بحقة فتصورت الله في فكر هذا الشخص ان الله داخلة الحقد والغل اذا اسئنا اليه ننتظر عقابنا الذي لا مفر منه فالله سياخذ حقه! بالمفهوم العامي لو كان الله ياخذ بحقة لما اصبحنا نحن في الوجود حتي اليوم فاعمال البشرية مكروهة في اعين البشر انفسهم والخيانة لله متكررة يومياً فنظرة هذا الشخص لكيان الله نتيجة لفكر مشوهه تجاه الله فخلط بين فكرة الانساني الذي لا يرتقي الي الانسانية وبين كيان الله في موضوع العين بالعين والسن بالسن فتخيل ان الله مترصد له كظله فحينما يخطئ ينتقم الله منه ! تشويه تام تجاه النظر الي الله
*نظرات نفسية مشوهة تجاه الله*
[FONT=&quot]كثيراً منا ينظر لله من خلال الاب الجسدي له فحينما يتشوة الاب الجسدي يتشوة الله بالنسبة له فينظر الي الله بنفس نظرتة لتشوة الاب الجسدي وهذا ايضاً خطأ لانه ان كان الاب البشري محدود في محبتة الله غير محدود في محبتة ومحبتة غير مشروطة [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الاله الذي لا يقبل الخاطئ*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عجيب ما يصورة لنا ابليس وجنودة حينما نقع في الخطية نقول كيف لنا ان نذهب لله لا استطيع ان اناديه فهذة الافكار تجعلنا نغوص اكثر في بحور الخطية ومن العجيب تغافلنا ان المسيح جاء لاجل الخطاه ولاجلي انا نعم لالجلي انا ولاجلك انت فابليس يريد ان يصيبنا بالفتور من خلال ثغرات الخطية فصحح فكرتك المشوهة تجاه الله اقولها باعلي صوت الله يقبل خطاة[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الاله الذي نرجوه*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الاله الذي يجب ان نعرفة هو ذالك الاله الحقيقي المعلن عنه في الانجيل الذي كيانه محبة وقدرتة هي حبة وحبة ليس قائم علي اساس بمعني ان حبة غير مشروط لا علي شكل او مظهر او علي لون او علي عقلية او .,,,,, حب الله لكل البشر بمسافة متساوية من الجميع . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اذا رسمت الله سارسمه في وجداني سارسم اكثر شيئ ممكن ان يعبر عن الحب قد اكون عاجز عن رسمة فنحن ندرك الزمان والمكان لكن لا ندرك اللا زمان والا مكان [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة لم اذكر جميع الافكار المشوهة بل ذكرة عدد قليل منها![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وانت ما هي افكارك المشوهة تجاة الله اذكرها حتي تصلح نظرة اخوتك ونظرتك انت تجاه كيان الله[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يوليو 2012)

موضوع ممتاز اوى بجد 
انا كانت مشكلتى هى الاله هتلر والاله الذى لايقبل الخاطى واخدت وقت علشان اغير الافكار ديه عن الله


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

*موضوع رآآئع جداً*
أحيآن كتير بتبقى نظرتى لـ " *آلآله آلذى لآ يقبل آلخآطى* "
يمكن دهـ يرجع لشخصيتى آللى مش بتؤمن بآلرمآدى أمآ أبيض أو أسود .. خصوصاً فى تقييم نفسى
فـ بكون كتير حآسة إنى غير مستحقة كل مآ يقدمهـ ليآ من محبة وعطف وتعزية

لكن بحآول أشتغل على نفسى فى آلموضوع دهـ

*شكراً جداً*
آلرب يبآركـ حيآة حضرتكـ




*.،*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 يوليو 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> موضوع ممتاز اوى بجد
> انا كانت مشكلتى هى الاله هتلر والاله الذى لايقبل الخاطى واخدت وقت علشان اغير الافكار ديه عن الله



*امين ربنا يغير افكرنا لمعرفتة ,لكن كنت اتمني اضافة نظرات مشوهة تانية لله غير الي ذكرتها علشان لو فية شخص ينظر لله بنظرة غلط يصححها الرب يبارك حياتك *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *موضوع رآآئع جداً*
> أحيآن كتير بتبقى نظرتى لـ " *آلآله آلذى لآ يقبل آلخآطى* "
> ...


*امين ربنا يبارك حياتك وشاركين بنظرات مشوهة تجاه الله ,’*


----------



## ارجوان (26 يوليو 2012)

رهيب ع فكرة انا مريت بكل الحالات هههه مش معقول الوصف عنجد وصف دقيق جدا جدا ربنا يعطيك العافية انا بتمنى اطلع من الحالات هاي ادعيلي وهو بصراحة اكتر بعد ما صرت عضوه بهاد المنتدى تغيرت احوالي شوي ههه 
انا عندي فكرة مشوهه وهي : انا لما يمرضوا اولادي او يصير معهم شي مو منيح ( من غير شر عنهم  وربنا يحميلي اياهم ويحرسهم ويباركهم بجاه الإله )بحس انه ربنا بعاقبني فيهم وطبعا بعرف انه هاد الشي خطأ بس لما تكون نفسيتي تعبانه وضايعه ومش عارفه شو بدي اسوي بفكر بهاي الطريقة .


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *امين ربنا يبارك حياتك وشاركين بنظرات مشوهة تجاه الله ,’*


طريقة تآنية مشوهة كنت بنظر بيهآ لربنآ وهى
"* آلآله آلذى يطلب آلمستحيلآت* "

وهى فكرة خآطئة إن ربنآ بينتظر مننآ آلكمآل فى كل شئ
لكنهـ وضعلنآ وصآياً تمثل كمآلهـ هو .. ومآ يجب ان نسعى لنتمثل بهـ
ولكن فى آلنهآية إن لم نصل سيظل ينتظر محآولآتنآ نحن آلخطآهـ
 فآتح لنآ أحضآنهـ آلسمآوية بمغفرتهـ ومحبتهـ آللآمحدودهـ لنآ



*.،*
​


----------



## aymonded (27 يوليو 2012)

أحياناً نضع تماثيل عن الله في أذهاننا بسبب خبراتنا الشخصية التي نعكسها ونلقيها عليه، وبخاصة أن مررنا بفشل ما في علاقتنا الأسرية أو الشخصية من جهة صداقة أو عاطفة، أو عقدة من الطفوله... الخ الخ، ونحتاج أن نُحطم هذا التمثال الذي نحتناه في أذهاننا عن الله الحي الذي يُعلن عن ذاته، لأنه بالنسبة لنا هو الإله الجامد الذي أعرفه، أو بمعنى أدق الذي أنا أعرفه بمفهومي وليس بإعلانه عن شخصه هو....

عموماً يا جميل، كلامك صادق ونابع من خبرة، ولكن ربما لا أقدر أن أُضيف شيء جديد آخر، لأن يمكن من ناحية خبرتي الشخصية فأنا لم يكن لي تصور عن الله منذ الصغر، لأنه لم يأتي في ذهني قط، ولم أكن مهتماً، فكنت أبحث عن كيف أرضي نفسي، والله بالنسبة لي كان مجهولاً، والكلام الديني كان مجرد كلام لم أُفكر فيه قط أو أعيره انتباهاً، إلا في أول لقاء بيني وبين الله فقط لا غير... ولكن من جهة لقائي مع كثيرين في الخدمة والأصدقاء وغيرهما، وجدت تماثيل كثيرة وضخمة ومتنوعة عن الله، وهذه كلها وضحتها كثيراً من خلال موضوعات كتبتها لاُصحح النظرة لتكون سليمة لله الحي المعلن ذاته لنا في المحبة، وأشكرك على هذا الموضع القيم لفائدة الكثيرين، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------

